# Where would neg JVD fall



## mfowler (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a physician who is saying NEG JVD ( which I assume is no jugular venous distention).  He is saying this should go under the cardiovascular but  we can not find this listes as accecptable to use there.  We have all agreed it was be under the exam of the neck.   Does anyone know where this exam should fall.  Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## LLovett (Oct 13, 2010)

Depends on which guidelines/exam you are using.

Under 95 I would say Neck for body area but Cardiovascular for organ system.

Under 97 it is not a bullet under the General Multi-system exam but is credited under Neck in the single system exam for Cardiovascular.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------

